# Noob W/M injection tuning help



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

Got my water injection hooked up, heres a few pictures: 01 Audi TT 225 - Ko4

Pump located behind the driver headlight, chopped up my airbox to fit it, used my windshield fluid tank for storage, used a fuel filter for now to keep contaminates out.









I have a SNOW solenoid to shutoff the line supply when not in use. 









AEM controller hidden by battery. USRT throttle body adapter, with AEM check valve for injection, using a 130ccm nozzle rated for 200hp. *(should i up to a 315cc/m nozzle? rated 200 - 350hp)*









So far it all works and already noticed off that bat my boost is about 2-3 pounds higher in upper RPMS.

*Set the onset to 7 PSI and max pump output is 12 PSI (This sound Right?)* My boost spike is 23psi and tapers to 16psi by 6500rpms before W/M. 

Right now im just running 50% rubbing alcohol. Methanol & 0degree washer fluid is not really available in my area, so Im looking into alternatives like denatured alcohol or something more available. *Advice Here? Looking for gains but more so on engine protection and availability.*

Once I find a good mixture hopefully I can get some help on tuning my AFR and fueling


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Is the pump just set back there or do you have it mounted to a bracket?


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

its mounted on the wheel well


----------

